# Bozidar Maljkovic new Real Madrid coach



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

He's signed for the next 2 seasons. He said that he wants to put order in the club and wants warriors in his team.

I don't know how could he sign with team where the president (Florentino Perez) says that no one cares about basketball, that basketball isn't interesting at all...


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

No doubt one of the greatest coaches in Europe.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> I don't know how could he sign with team where the president (Florentino Perez) says that no one cares about basketball, that basketball isn't interesting at all...


Yeah, in this [article] (in spanish), it seems that Madrid's president, Florentino Pérez, will start to have more of a business view, the article said that he thinks basketball doesn't bring any money for the club. If they are not earning any money, I think the problem is how Real Madrid organizes his basketball section.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

I think the problem is that Perez is idiot, and he doesnt know nothing from basketball (he only know about football and business)

We all remember 4ever the mytical interview with Jose Ramon de La Morena, in the sports radio program with more audience in Spain

M-This night Real Madrid have lost in Bulgaria in Uleb Cup, with a great match of Kambala
FP-Oh yeah! Kambala. This summer we almost signed him

Kambala plays in Real Madrid MR.Perez...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> I think the problem is that Perez is idiot, and he doesnt know nothing from basketball (he only know about football and business)
> 
> We all remember 4ever the mytical interview with Jose Ramon de La Morena, in the sports radio program with more audience in Spain
> ...


:laugh: that's classic :laugh:


----------

